# AMD Phenom x4 9500 vs Intel q8200



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 20, 2009)

AMD Phenom x4 9500 vs Intel q8200​
who comes out on top?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2009)

both are poor choices in my mind.


9500 is an old phenom I design, and the Q8200 has very little cache compared to pretty much every other intel chip.


You also dont specify for what purpose these CPU's are for, which could change the answer from a performance standpoint.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

The First Generation Phenoms were pretty much terrible, even the Q8200, which is hardly a prime example of Intel's engineering, would still destroy any Phenom I CPU


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 20, 2009)

agree with [Ion], that intel is comparable to a 9750, which is from the B3 stepping (the good ones). that phenom uses A LOT more power, has lower performance and has the TLB bug which if u use VT, you are gonna get heavily %@#%&. Go for the quad


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2009)

so there we go. if you had to choose between those, go the intel.

If you had more to choose from, the Q8200 would end up near the bottom of the pile.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 20, 2009)

Dont get any of them they both suck ballz, but if u want the better one outta those 2 choices, the Q8200 ATW


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 20, 2009)

I know they both suck balls... I already own them...  they are just laying around...

I am not buying anything


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2009)

smashed_99cbr said:


> I know they both suck balls... I already own them...  they are just laying around...
> 
> I am not buying anything



if you'd said that in the first post, we wouldn't have gone off topic.


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> if you'd said that in the first post, we wouldn't have gone off topic.



+1


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2009)

Q8200 beats it by a good margin.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2009)

The Intel, no contest.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 20, 2009)

smashed_99cbr said:


> I know they both suck balls... I already own them...  they are just laying around...
> 
> I am not buying anything



The wats the point of this thread then!


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 20, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> The wats the point of this thread then!



I need to decide what I am doing with them...


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2009)

Sell both if you plan on doing any semi serious work on them and get a PII X4 or i7- depending on need and price.


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 20, 2009)

well i figured the q8200 for the wifes WoW computer and p 9500 as my home server


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2009)

smashed_99cbr said:


> well i figured the q8200 for the wifes WoW computer and p 9500 as my home server



That should work without issue. Neither will req much power.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 20, 2009)

Is this the same q8200 you clocked to 4.3GHZ? 
YOu shouldve submitted that overclock, it shattered the world record by 200MHZ.


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 20, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Is this the same q8200 you clocked to 4.3GHZ?
> YOu shouldve submitted that overclock, it shattered the world record by 200MHZ.



really? I didnt know that... its was an LN2 run... a bud and I did it for a little entertainment one drunken night...  its never been done in the real world... the funny thing is it was still slower than my x3210 @ 3.8GHz at the time


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL thats horrible smashed! LOL yea if you do it again take pictures


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 20, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL thats horrible smashed! LOL yea if you do it again take pictures



I will have to talk to my buddy and see if he would loan me the pots and let me use some of his LN2


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 20, 2009)

The Q8200 is a lot better.

Heck, even an Athlon II X3 would be a lot better than that Phenom I X4.


----------

